# Dab Clone Recipe



## schoey (9/9/04)

Hi all,
just wondering if anyone had a recipe for a DAB Original Lager style beer. I really like the malt flavour and slight hoppiness of this beer and think it would be an ideal starting point for experimentation, not to mention the savings (the stuff is really expensive, if you can find it). 

Also, while I'm on the subject, is DAB a good representation of a Dortmunder lager style beer. It is the only beer I've ever tried from the region, so don't really have a base for comparison.

Thanks.


----------



## Ray_Mills (10/9/04)

Try this one

A Litte DAB will do yah Dortmunder

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

02-C European Pale Lager, Dortmunder Export

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 23 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 6 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.25
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.91
Anticipated SRM: 5.3
Anticipated IBU: 25.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.0 4.75 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
12.0 0.75 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
12.0 0.75 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
27.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 5.70 19.7 75 min.
18.00 g. Perle Plug 7.00 5.2 10 min.
18.00 g. Spalter Select Pellet 4.50 0.4 1 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Unit(s)Whirflock Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP885 Zurich Lager


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 6.25
Water Qts: 16.11 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 15.25 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.44 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 77 Time: 45


Total Mash Volume L: 19.42 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Jazman (10/9/04)

or the one i have in the secondary


Fartmunder

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.75
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.02
Anticipated EBC: 9.5
Anticipated IBU: 29.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.30

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: 5 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.3 4.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.42 4
17.4 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 317.42 15
4.3 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 309.07 3

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
17.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.60 9.4 90 min.
15.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 8.3 90 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 5.8 First WH
10.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 4.0 30 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 1.9 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2042 Danish Lager


----------

